# IpMIDI + Waves Soundgrid + additional DAW



## Synetos

So...I tried a "what-if" idea today and it is just tickling me how well it is working.

I have been using VEP for a while now, but I started to wonder if I really needed it. It is kinda clunky in my setup and doesn't do the audio inputs for offloading plugins as well as I would like.

In my VEP setup, I run a master and 2 slaves. It got me thinking, why cant i do what VEP is doing without using VEP?

Here is what I tried:

I have Cubase 10 on my main DAW and also on a slave machine. It could be Reaper or any DAW I want. I just happen to have 2 copies of Cubase 10 Pro.


I setup Soundgrid on both machines and assigned 128 channels of audio to each machine and then "patched" them via SoundGrid Studio. Basically, audio I/O between the machines.
Then I installed ipMIDI on each computer and setup 20 midi ports (that provides me with 360 midi channels).
In my master DAW, I created a midi track and set the input to just be my A88 midi keyboard. I set the output to the 1 channel and port on ipMIDI. Basically, I play my keyboard and it now sends the midi data over the ipMidi connection to my slave.
On my slave, I setup a VST instrument and set the audio output to a stereo audio channel that is mapped to my main DAW via soundgrid studio
On the DAW master, I created an audio input using the connections from the slave.
I just play the midi keyboard, and I get the audio produced on the slave on the audio channel i created in my DAW.
I can now record the midi, play it back over ipMIDI connection to my slave and return the audio (even record it). No added latency! This is unreal!
I did the same thing using an audio effects send for a Reverb channel. No added latency! 
Trying to offload CPU hog plugins into VEP has not worked very well. This might just be an awesome alternative. 

This might be most useful for FX processing, and basically not needing a SoundGrid Server to offload plugins...and...not be limited to just soundgrid compatible plugs. I need to pound on it a bit more, but my initial results are very promising.

I actually think this might give me better workflow. Yes, I will be limited to 256 physical audio channels in Cubase, but that should be more than enough for what I am doing. Not doing mockups with 1000+ instruments. I suspect one could do this with any Audio over IP solution, Dante, etc. 

I am curious if anyone else is doing something like this?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

What I would consider is the difference of costs involved.

If thats not an issue for you this might be an interesting alternative.


Ps: didn’t know about ipMidi. I shall have a look


----------



## Synetos

I wasnt really thinking about cost, since I already own all of the parts. I am trying to make my rig as powerful and efficient as possible, and stumbled on the idea.

It works good in Cubase to create "external effects" and then just put that as an insert in an FX track. That is one thing missing from trying to use VEP for Audio FX. Cant really do insert FX and get right back into the signal path. Basically, when it works, VEP audio inputs are pretty much just for trying to offload send FX. In Cubase, can create as may loops as I have outputs. Plus, I can do Mono...which I cant do in VEP. 

Using this method, I can basically recreate what I could do with Waves Studio-Rack plugin, but now I am not limited to just Waves Plugs, and I dont need a DSP Server to offload the work. My slave machine is my DSP. I can make a custom FX chain in my slave for a channel strip, or just use it like send effects and get the CPU sucking H-Reverb off my main DAW. Anyway, I think this is how I will use it. I dont really think I am saving all that much by trying to use it for VST's. That works pretty good in VEP already.

ipMIDI is something i just discovered. I works great. It isnt overly expensive. $79 for 3 computer license. https://www.nerds.de/en/ipmidi.html


----------



## Synetos

So...after further testing, it isnt such an awesome solution afterall. Yes, it functions, but there is actually an added 5.85ms RT latency for the external effects loop. That makes it pretty much useless for live use, or in my studio. By the time I add that to the DAW 4.8ms and any additional delay from the plugins I choose, it will be too high for my ears to tolerate. :(


----------



## rrichard63

Synetos said:


> I setup Soundgrid on both machines and assigned 128 channels of audio to each machine and then "patched" them via SoundGrid Studio. Basically, audio I/O between the machines.


Are you saying you can use SoundGrid Studio on each PC without having any Waves or Avid hardware on the network? If that's true, the Waves website and manuals certainly don't reveal the fact.


----------



## Synetos

I have Waves hardware and plugs, but technically...i believe so. I have never setup my systems without a Waves interface of some kind, so I am not 100% sure how well it would work. It supports ASIO devices. I use my HELIX USB driver with it. Used RME RAYDAT in the past.
The driver is free, so you can try it.
Just install soundgrid studio on two computers. Make one the master, and the other a slave. You can route audio paths between the computers...up to 128 channels on each machine via DAW's. They're basically virtual I/O ports. It is what makes soundgrid so powerful for linking up multiple DAWs.

EDIT: I tried it on two computers with no Waves Hardware interfaces. It works.


----------



## rrichard63

Thank you for taking the time to try this out, and for the clear explanation.


----------



## Synetos

You're welcome! 

The most complex part of Soundgrid (in my opinion) is wrapping your head around the "Patch" matrix. Once you get it, you will understand the power of soundgrid. I hope in v10 they release a GUI that is easier to understand. I love the technology, so I am digging it. The GUI that is in LV1 would be perfect. But, I aint complaining when you basically can do what Dante virtual soundcard can do, for free and much lower latency.

I am likely going to order the Soundgrid Extreme Server. I was just kinda waiting to see if there is something new following the "C" product line release. It is why I was so exited about the prospect of being able to work around needing to have one in my studio. But...I know I probably wont want to wait. I am a bit impulsive with my gear lust and acquisition syndrome.


----------



## rrichard63

Incidentally, there's a free alternative to ipMIDI. It's Tobias Erichsen's rtpMIDI.


----------



## anp27

rrichard63 said:


> Incidentally, there's a free alternative to ipMIDI. It's Tobias Erichsen's rtpMIDI.


But Windows only :(


----------



## Synetos

I didnt like it as much as ipMIDI, so I bought the app...which works great.


----------



## Hans-Peter

anp27 said:


> But Windows only :(


Actually, rtpMIDI is an implementation of Apple’s MIDI over Network implementation for Windows. So yes, it is compatible.


----------



## Mishabou

Synetos said:


> So...I tried a "what-if" idea today and it is just tickling me how well it is working.
> 
> I have been using VEP for a while now, but I started to wonder if I really needed it. It is kinda clunky in my setup and doesn't do the audio inputs for offloading plugins as well as I would like.
> 
> In my VEP setup, I run a master and 2 slaves. It got me thinking, why cant i do what VEP is doing without using VEP?
> 
> Here is what I tried:
> 
> I have Cubase 10 on my main DAW and also on a slave machine. It could be Reaper or any DAW I want. I just happen to have 2 copies of Cubase 10 Pro.
> 
> 
> I setup Soundgrid on both machines and assigned 128 channels of audio to each machine and then "patched" them via SoundGrid Studio. Basically, audio I/O between the machines.
> Then I installed ipMIDI on each computer and setup 20 midi ports (that provides me with 360 midi channels).
> In my master DAW, I created a midi track and set the input to just be my A88 midi keyboard. I set the output to the 1 channel and port on ipMIDI. Basically, I play my keyboard and it now sends the midi data over the ipMidi connection to my slave.
> On my slave, I setup a VST instrument and set the audio output to a stereo audio channel that is mapped to my main DAW via soundgrid studio
> On the DAW master, I created an audio input using the connections from the slave.
> I just play the midi keyboard, and I get the audio produced on the slave on the audio channel i created in my DAW.
> I can now record the midi, play it back over ipMIDI connection to my slave and return the audio (even record it). No added latency! This is unreal!
> I did the same thing using an audio effects send for a Reverb channel. No added latency!
> Trying to offload CPU hog plugins into VEP has not worked very well. This might just be an awesome alternative.
> 
> This might be most useful for FX processing, and basically not needing a SoundGrid Server to offload plugins...and...not be limited to just soundgrid compatible plugs. I need to pound on it a bit more, but my initial results are very promising.
> 
> I actually think this might give me better workflow. Yes, I will be limited to 256 physical audio channels in Cubase, but that should be more than enough for what I am doing. Not doing mockups with 1000+ instruments. I suspect one could do this with any Audio over IP solution, Dante, etc.
> 
> I am curious if anyone else is doing something like this?




If you don't want any added latency, just use VEP in stand alone mode and MOL or IPMidi between Master/slave. I tested a similar set up using Dante instead of soundgrid, works great and no added latency but end up going back to VEP server mode as I lose too many important features in stand alone mode.

As for hosting VST, i don't see any advantage doing it in a DAW on your slaves as I find VEP pro way more reliable and efficient compare to any DAW I've tested (CB10, Live 10, Logic X, DP 9).


----------



## Synetos

Mishabou said:


> If you don't want any added latency, just use VEP in stand alone mode and MOL or IPMidi between Master/slave. I tested a similar set up using Dante instead of soundgrid, works great and no added latency but end up going back to VEP server mode as I lose too many important features in stand alone mode.
> 
> As for hosting VST, i don't see any advantage doing it in a DAW on your slaves as I find VEP pro way more reliable and efficient compare to any DAW I've tested (CB10, Live 10, Logic X, DP 9).




Thanks for the suggestion. For some reason, VEP in standalone mode, cant see the soundgrid driver.

EDIT: Scratch that. A reboot resolved the issue. I am gonna give this a test this morning.

EDIT2: It works, but still registers about a 6ms RT latency on the Steinberg External FX loop. Although..when testing it with a mic, I didnt notice the delay like I did when using it in Server Mode. Not sure why, yet.


----------



## Synetos

I received my Soundgrid Extreme Server a couple days ago. OMG! This was so worth it. Wish I would have done this long ago.


----------



## DAMskill

rrichard63 said:


> Are you saying you can use SoundGrid Studio on each PC without having any Waves or Avid hardware on the network? If that's true, the Waves website and manuals certainly don't reveal the fact.



I just installed the SoundGrid Driver. Without SoundGrid Hardware it doesn't work.
If i'm doing something wrong please correct.


----------



## Synetos

DAMskill said:


> I just installed the SoundGrid Driver. Without SoundGrid Hardware it doesn't work.
> If i'm doing something wrong please correct.


You can use any ASIO interface. I used to use my RME Raydat. Install its driver like normal, but then choose Soundgrid Driver for ASIO audio in your DAW. You have to configure your interface in the soundgrid studio setup, and route the patching, etc.


----------



## benatural

You mentioned that you lost some features in standalone, which ones did you need that you lost?


----------



## Synetos

The RoundTrip latency went up too much using external effects loop in Cubase. That is what I lost by using that method.
There are lots of ways to play around with this stuff, but I went back to just using one machine and running VEP7 in localhost mode. It seems i am always fiddling with my setup. I think i like doing that as much as i like making music


----------



## Henk

Synetos said:


> The RoundTrip latency went up too much using external effects loop in Cubase. That is what I lost by using that method.
> There are lots of ways to play around with this stuff, but I went back to just using one machine and running VEP7 in localhost mode. It seems i am always fiddling with my setup. I think i like doing that as much as i like making music


hi Synetos:

After running cubase(Digigrdi lv1), how much buffer is suitable for programming and large projects.
I have been at 256 and can't be lower anymore.


----------



## Synetos

Henk said:


> hi Synetos:
> 
> After running cubase(Digigrdi lv1), how much buffer is suitable for programming and large projects.
> I have been at 256 and can't be lower anymore.



That kinda depends on you and your overall chain. 

If I am running 96k, I can run with 256. But, when I am tracking live instruments or vocalists, I run as low as I can. When just mixing or using midi only, It doesnt matter so much. 

So, unless you are overdubbing and playing in live via keyswitches, then you can run whatever latency level you can tolerate. I am okay up to 8-9ms, but after that, I dont like it.


----------



## DAMskill

Synetos said:


> You can use any ASIO interface. I used to use my RME Raydat. Install its driver like normal, but then choose Soundgrid Driver for ASIO audio in your DAW. You have to configure your interface in the soundgrid studio setup, and route the patching, etc.



I installed Soundgrid Studio on Windows 7. But it needs windows 10 to run.


----------



## DAMskill

usjjhhhbxedhQUOTE="Synetos, post: 4348322, member: 12403"]
So...I tried a "what-if" idea today and it is just tickling me how well it is working.

I have been using VEP for a while now, but I started to wonder if I really needed it. It is kinda clunky in my setup and doesn't do the audio inputs for offloading plugins as well as I would like.

In my VEP setup, I run a master and 2 slaves. It got me thinking, why cant i do what VEP is doing without using VEP?

Here is what I tried:

I have Cubase 10 on my main DAW and also on a slave machine. It could be Reaper or any DAW I want. I just happen to have 2 copies of Cubase 10 Pro.


I setup Soundgrid on both machines and assigned 128 channels of audio to each machine and then "patched" them via SoundGrid Studio. Basically, audio I/O between the machines.
Then I installed ipMIDI on each computer and setup 20 midi ports (that provides me with 360 midi channels).
In my master DAW, I created a midi track and set the input to just be my A88 midi keyboard. I set the output to the 1 channel and port on ipMIDI. Basically, I play my keyboard and it now sends the midi data over the ipMidi connection to my slave.
On my slave, I setup a VST instrument and set the audio output to a stereo audio channel that is mapped to my main DAW via soundgrid studio
On the DAW master, I created an audio input using the connections from the slave.
I just play the midi keyboard, and I get the audio produced on the slave on the audio channel i created in my DAW.
I can now record the midi, play it back over ipMIDI connection to my slave and return the audio (even record it). No added latency! This is unreal!
I did the same thing using an audio effects send for a Reverb channel. No added latency!
Trying to offload CPU hog plugins into VEP has not worked very well. This might just be an awesome alternative.

This might be most useful for FX processing, and basically not needing a SoundGrid Server to offload plugins...and...not be limited to just soundgrid compatible plugs. I need to pound on it a bit more, but my initial results are very promising.

I actually think this might give me better workflow. Yes, I will be limited to 256 physical audio channels in Cubase, but that should be more than enough for what I am doing. Not doing mockups with 1000+ instruments. I suspect one could do this with any Audio over IP solution, Dante, etc.

I am curious if anyone else is doing something like this?
[/QUOTE]

Is it possible to send midi true the soungrid network?

Or else what are these new midi ports used for?



When i open my daw ableton live 10.
I see two new midi devices in the setup page.

One is called: StudioRack
I expect this to be the midi port to controle the eMotion st mixer?

The other one is called: SG Device I/O
I hoped this would be midi over the soundgrid network


Now comes the weard part.
When i send midi from one computer to the other... 
No midi is received on none of the channels or midi ports

Audio works fine!
I wished i knew this some years ago.


I have a working setup with:
Soundgrid Studio 9.7.99.191 Build 102296
Soundgrid Driver 9.7.99.1159
eMotion St 9.7.99.185


----------



## Synetos

DAMskill said:


> Is it possible to send midi true the soungrid network?
> 
> Or else what are these new midi ports used for?
> 
> 
> 
> When i open my daw ableton live 10.
> I see two new midi devices in the setup page.
> 
> One is called: StudioRack
> I expect this to be the midi port to controle the eMotion st mixer?
> 
> The other one is called: SG Device I/O
> I hoped this would be midi over the soundgrid network
> 
> 
> Now comes the weard part.
> When i send midi from one computer to the other...
> No midi is received on none of the channels or midi ports
> 
> Audio works fine!
> I wished i knew this some years ago.
> 
> 
> I have a working setup with:
> Soundgrid Studio 9.7.99.191 Build 102296
> Soundgrid Driver 9.7.99.1159
> eMotion St 9.7.99.185


No. Soundgrid Midi is just for soundgrid hardware. You need another way to send midi over ethernet, or midi devices. I used IPMidi. There are others out there.

BTW-I no longer use this method in my setup. With VEP 7 and running eMotion LV1, SuperRack, and a Waves Soundgrid Extreme server, I dont need to worry about it anymore


----------



## DAMskill

I have a setup working with several computers (windows 10) on the soundgrid network, in conjunction with rtpMIDI.

It works awsome!


----------



## Henk

DAMskill said:


> usjjhhhbxedhQUOTE="Synetos, post: 4348322, member: 12403"]
> So...I tried a "what-if" idea today and it is just tickling me how well it is working.
> 
> I have been using VEP for a while now, but I started to wonder if I really needed it. It is kinda clunky in my setup and doesn't do the audio inputs for offloading plugins as well as I would like.
> 
> In my VEP setup, I run a master and 2 slaves. It got me thinking, why cant i do what VEP is doing without using VEP?
> 
> Here is what I tried:
> 
> I have Cubase 10 on my main DAW and also on a slave machine. It could be Reaper or any DAW I want. I just happen to have 2 copies of Cubase 10 Pro.
> 
> 
> I setup Soundgrid on both machines and assigned 128 channels of audio to each machine and then "patched" them via SoundGrid Studio. Basically, audio I/O between the machines.
> Then I installed ipMIDI on each computer and setup 20 midi ports (that provides me with 360 midi channels).
> In my master DAW, I created a midi track and set the input to just be my A88 midi keyboard. I set the output to the 1 channel and port on ipMIDI. Basically, I play my keyboard and it now sends the midi data over the ipMidi connection to my slave.
> On my slave, I setup a VST instrument and set the audio output to a stereo audio channel that is mapped to my main DAW via soundgrid studio
> On the DAW master, I created an audio input using the connections from the slave.
> I just play the midi keyboard, and I get the audio produced on the slave on the audio channel i created in my DAW.
> I can now record the midi, play it back over ipMIDI connection to my slave and return the audio (even record it). No added latency! This is unreal!
> I did the same thing using an audio effects send for a Reverb channel. No added latency!
> Trying to offload CPU hog plugins into VEP has not worked very well. This might just be an awesome alternative.
> 
> This might be most useful for FX processing, and basically not needing a SoundGrid Server to offload plugins...and...not be limited to just soundgrid compatible plugs. I need to pound on it a bit more, but my initial results are very promising.
> 
> I actually think this might give me better workflow. Yes, I will be limited to 256 physical audio channels in Cubase, but that should be more than enough for what I am doing. Not doing mockups with 1000+ instruments. I suspect one could do this with any Audio over IP solution, Dante, etc.
> 
> I am curious if anyone else is doing something like this?



Is it possible to send midi true the soungrid network?

Or else what are these new midi ports used for?



When i open my daw ableton live 10.
I see two new midi devices in the setup page.

One is called: StudioRack
I expect this to be the midi port to controle the eMotion st mixer?

The other one is called: SG Device I/O
I hoped this would be midi over the soundgrid network


Now comes the weard part.
When i send midi from one computer to the other...
No midi is received on none of the channels or midi ports

Audio works fine!
I wished i knew this some years ago.


I have a working setup with:
Soundgrid Studio 9.7.99.191 Build 102296
Soundgrid Driver 9.7.99.1159
eMotion St 9.7.99.185
[/QUOTE]

This way of working is very good, I am almost like this too,
Just exporting multi-tracked , it will take more time..

eMotion LV1 11


----------



## Synetos

I have mutated my setup even further. Forever tweaking...I guess  

While my original idea for this thread worked, what it really did was get me thinking outside of using a single DAW, and the limitations to make it work for every studio situation. Needs for tracking, VST instrumentation, and mixing/mastering, are all different. I either end up with multiple version of a project, and constantly tweaking my DAW, or I find the least common denominator...which tends to not be the best solution for each situation.

AS of now, I am still running eMotion LV1 V11 to control my Soundgrid setup. I actually prefer it to SoundGrid Studio V11. 

I have found the StudioRack Native to be just as useful as StudioRack SG, with less annoying undocumented features for using it with Cubase. The part the doesnt work well for SGS v11, is the I/O naming. Constant struggle with naming changes in my templates. Very frustrating.

I also like running SG host on a dedicated computer, separate from my DAWs. No need for that being overhead on my DAWs.

StudioRack v11 latency, even with a SG extreme server, measures out to be about the same as local host for latency. At least in my experience, you dont need a SGS to take advantage of the lower latency. Maybe you do if you have a wimpy DAW, but since I am running on a OC 7980XE, my native mode latency is just as good as the SGS. I also have the ability to route things out to LV1 or SuperRack and back into the DAW if i wanted, with a similar RT latency.

As I said earlier, one of the major changes I made to my workflow is making better use of two DAW's. 

I decided to dedicate a recording DAW just for live studio recording/tracking. I set it to 64 samples, and that puts my RT latency to about 5ms. That is useful when I am playing back guide tracks for the artists, while tracking. 

My recording DAW is a 5960x OC at 3.8GHz. Plenty of power for studio recording. I dont really even need any effects on this machine, as the studio musicians are using the effects in LV1. Simple, super clean, and very low latency. 

For studio HP monitoring, I am using LV1/MyMon. It works fantastically. I run 3 cue channels from my recording DAW, right into LV1, for click and any guide tracks needed for the artist. By using MyMon, and LV1, the musicians basically have no latency, and they can do their own cue HP mix with their phones.

When the tracking is done, I can edit/comp tracks to my hearts content. It can be a giant mess, and I don't care. I dont have to hide it, or make a new project to put the comp'd tracks into. I can save it as is, in case I need to come back to it to add or redo a track. When the comp'd tracks are finished, I just use Cubase feature "import tracks from project" from my recording DAW, into my main DAW, over a shared network project drive. 

Since I am not using my Main DAW to record live performances, I can do all my VST tracks and effects for the project without so much concern about absolute low latency. I am fine with 128-256 samples for VST work, and even higher when it comes to mixing, since latency is far less important at that point.

On my main DAW, I am still flipping back on forth between VEP, Cubase disabled tracks, and Cubase track presets for VST instruments. I guess I am still trying to find my "flow". VEP is becoming less and less. I suspect I will eventually move away from it for good. It is liberating to have a clean project template, and then just load up the instruments as I use them via disabled tracks or presets. These are some of the great features I love about using Cubase.


----------



## paulwr

DAMskill said:


> I have a setup working with several computers (windows 10) on the soundgrid network, in conjunction with rtpMIDI.
> 
> It works awsome!


Trying to implement rtpMIDI now on pc's. 1 DAW / 3 servers. But if I have more than 63 midi ports activated in rtpMIDI, Nuendo 10.3 will no longer start, it hangs up on "Initiate Midi All" Do you happen to know if I'm bumping into a limitation of ports in Windows or Cubase/Nuendo? rtpMIDI seems to allow me to make all I want, its just that something else does not like that many midi ports it feels like. The limit is much higher in VE Pro, but I'm shooting for lower latency. Surprising how difficult it is to get info on this subject!


----------



## paulwr

paulwr said:


> Trying to implement rtpMIDI now on pc's. 1 DAW / 3 servers. But if I have more than 63 midi ports activated in rtpMIDI, Nuendo 10.3 will no longer start, it hangs up on "Initiate Midi All" Do you happen to know if I'm bumping into a limitation of ports in Windows or Cubase/Nuendo? rtpMIDI seems to allow me to make all I want, its just that something else does not like that many midi ports it feels like. The limit is much higher in VE Pro, but I'm shooting for lower latency. Surprising how difficult it is to get info on this subject!


With experimenting with different computer ports I've been able to get beyond 63 midi ports. I hope this works out, I don't have the MADI hardware in yet to test with audio, I'm just seeing that the vsti's are triggering and meters showing audio.


----------



## paulwr

paulwr said:


> With experimenting with different computer ports I've been able to get beyond 63 midi ports. I hope this works out, I don't have the MADI hardware in yet to test with audio, I'm just seeing that the vsti's are triggering and meters showing audio.


For anyone interested, rtpMIDI in a large 80+ midi port setup is not working well, the timing on the midi signals can't be guaranteed here, or at least I don't know of a way to do it that is worthwhile. I did get more more audio buses back to the DAW but worth nothing with differing latencies among the midi ports. If anyone is having success doing it, I'd love to know how.


----------



## Henk

The delay is mainly caused by the DAW buffer, right?


----------



## paulwr

Henk said:


> The delay is mainly caused by the DAW buffer, right?


I don't know the source of the delays. They are greater than when just using VE Pro for everything, i.e. midi and audio and container for the instruments in its mixers. Also, the delays aren't consistently the same across the server computers and possibly not even from channel to channel of a single server. While it might in time all be solvable, unless I come across a solid solution quick, I'm putting the RME MADIface units (2) and a Digiface (1) up for sale. It feels like it is way too bleeding edge to be comfy relying on right now.


----------



## Synetos

I never had weird midi sync issues, so I cant really offer much other than what my troubleshooting process would be if it were happening to me.

Things I would look at are as follows (just thinking off the top of my head here):

What else is using CPU cycles on your DAW? Are you getting CPU spikes?
You can try turning off Realtime virus scanning, or anything else that might be an issue.
Many ways to tune a Windows 10 PC for DAW. Have you done that stuff?
How you are plugged into you switch is also a possible issue. Is it Gigabit? How many computers? Are you hitting internet from the same network adapters, etc?
Tune network adapter settings, updating drivers, network cables, etc.
What is the time code master? Is everything slaving to it for sync?
You are also using a free RPTMidi software. I used IPMidi, which I paid for. Maybe there is something with midi driver not syncing with DAW?

There are lots of things to try and chase down. Much of it comes from years of IT experience. I do not know you level of skill with fixing PC/network/software things.

Maybe VEP is a simpler solution? Not sure why you would sell you audio interfaces? RME is good stuff, and unlikely it has anything to do with what you are experiencing.


----------

